# Which dedicated protein slicer?



## Bert2368 (Apr 29, 2019)

I don't own one. Yet. Thinking about a slicer at least 240mm long.

What's your take on my best option under USA $150 or so for my present uses as described below the fold?

I can use the "European" handles I grew up with or Japanese- wa, octagon, D shaped. I AM liking the wa handles more and more the longer I use them.

I am OK with buying a bare blade and building my own handle.

I'm an amateur sharpener with a few stones, somewhat experienced with double bevels, just starting to learn about single bevel sharpening.

-----------------

I am not buying "investment grade" tuna or other fancy fish (I do love sushi but have not got the budget to buy the main ingredient often, living in the midwestern USA hella far from salt water).

I DO buy big chunks of beef and pork (relatively cheap, locally grown product, available here never frozen) and have been combining searing over a charcoal grill, sous vide and sometimes rubs + cold water smoking to make my own BBQ, sanwich meats and general beef/pork goodness.

I have raised turkeys, some of which have exceeded 60 lb. live weight and need to be quartered for traditional oven roasting. Going to try sous vide on a free range turkey quarter or half soon.

I'm slicing up whatever big pieces of boneless protein I have with a (originally 270mm? Before tip loss & re profiling) Henckels 4 star chef knife I've been using since the early 1980s.

I have tried slicing boneless meat using my nakiri & usuba bocho, this works well for thin slices out of the smaller cuts- I only have 150mm nakiri and 150mm usuba bocho at this time.


----------



## Elliot (Apr 29, 2019)

At that price point, a few recommendations. However, first off, I wouldn't bother with 240mm. Go to 270mm minimum, though 300mm is certainly more "standard."

Staying strict to your price point:

1. https://www.japaneseknifeimports.co...roducts/zakuri-210mm-blue-1-kurouchi-sujihiki
2. https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/collections/sujihiki/products/gesshin-270mm-stainless-sujihiki (stainless option)


----------



## Elliot (Apr 29, 2019)

Edit:

If you can stretch: @ashy2classy is an absolute gent and this is a hell of a deal: https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/threads/mazaki-kasumi-white-2-277mm-sujihiki.41499/


----------



## Matus (Apr 29, 2019)

If I am going to buy (or make) a slicer I would not go any shorter than 300. Simply because a 240 gyuto does not feel long when slicing larger piece of meet.

Given your budget I would recommend trying to post a WTB thread - that would give you more options as when only focusing on new knives.


----------



## Bert2368 (Apr 29, 2019)

Matus said:


> I would recommend trying to post a WTB thread - that would give you more options as when only focusing on new knives.



Thanks, I'll add a post in WTB as soon as I can make a decision on type & have the cash.

For now, I'm seeking input on knife type and length from experienced users.

"Get a slicer longer than 240mm" is universal advice? 

The JKI sujihikis linked sbove look nice, are they tall enough for occasionally doing some vegetable cutting too? Or is that unwise.


----------



## Michi (Apr 29, 2019)

For a slicer, 270 mm is great. Consider how much space you have in your work area though. 300 mm is awfully long and can get very awkward if you don't have enough space to move the knife around without bumping into things.

Most bench tops are 600 mm or 24 inches deep. A 300 mm slicer is half the depth of a bench top; if you have a splash back on the far side, it's surprisingly easy to accidentally put the tip of the knife into it…


----------



## chinacats (Apr 29, 2019)

I'm w Michi, start w a 270. It's also an easier resale on bst if you decide it's not big enough

And please make sure it's carbon!


----------



## daveb (Apr 29, 2019)

I've never felt a 270 suji, or 10" slicer, was too short for any application.

The Wustie Pro is at one end of the price spectrum and if I had not gotten Japanese Knife stupid it would probably be enough for my slicing tasks. Now at the other end of the spectrum, a 270 suji (or 7) takes care of business.


----------



## daveb (Apr 29, 2019)

chinacats said:


> And please make sure it's carbon cause it will put hair on your chest and so all your friends can call you "Bubba"!


----------



## chinacats (Apr 29, 2019)

Lol, thanks Dave. I never can seem to complete a thought but that was exactly what i meant.


----------



## slickmamba (Apr 29, 2019)

second that @ashy2classy is a class act


----------



## Benuser (Apr 29, 2019)

Fujiwara Kanefusa FKH 270 carbon sujihiki if you're right-handed. US$92 + $7 World wide shipping. Simple, well-made. No flex. 
https://japanesechefsknife.com/products/fujiwara-kanefusa-fkh-series-sujihiki


----------



## Patrick Gilmartin (Apr 29, 2019)

I've had a misono 240mm 440 suki for nearly 15 years. It was one of my first Japanese knife. Its long since been relegated to home use as nicer knives have replaced it in my work role...its cheap enough, thin, takes a great edge....I recomend it to all my cooks looking to start out with some lower tier Japanese steel


----------



## SeattleBen (Apr 29, 2019)

Are you explicitly looking for a sujihiki? It sort of sounds like you might do well with a western round tipped slicer and those can really be had for much less.


----------



## Bert2368 (Apr 29, 2019)

SeattleBen said:


> It sort of sounds like you might do well with a western round tipped slicer and those can really be had for much less.



I am not wedded to any particular knife style, all suggestions are welcome.

I have worked in restaurants where western round tip kullenschliff slicers were the "house knives" used to carve prime rib, ham or turkey for portioning, they worked well if properly sharp (house knives = usually NOT sharp IME!)

We could even widen the possibilities to include "less tall" makes of gyuto with little rocker, with or without dimples/kullens or similar easy release textures.

Concerning length?

I cut a 370mm piece of wood to represent 270mm blade + 100mm handle, went over to my board and made cutting motions. 270mm blade will be plenty long enough for my uses.

(Edit)
I just added 25mm to that and tried it again, NOT using "pinch grip". 300mm blade + 125mm handle for 425mm total is MAXIMUM OAL I would want for my typical kitchen counter use.


----------



## panda (Apr 29, 2019)

you should want a carbon 270

https://www.korin.com/HSU-HCSU-270
or
https://www.korin.com/HTO-HCSU-270


----------



## Michi (Apr 29, 2019)

This might be another option?

https://www.macknife.com/collection...rofessional-series-10-1-2-slicer-with-dimples

Wüsthof also make a ham slicer with and without dimples. Might be too specialised and a bit too flexible for what you want. But these do work very well for making really thin ham or salmon slices.

https://www.wuesthof.com/germany/products/Product-details/ham-slicer-4531
https://www.wuesthof.com/germany/products/Product-details/ham-slicer-4530


----------



## Bert2368 (Apr 30, 2019)

I rather like the looks of that Mack MSL-105 slicer, it's at the upper end of my blade size estimate. The ham slicer with kullens is same style I once used at work.

Several have said some of Mack's procuct lines have good steel, will need to go back and look at WHICH product lines use what.


----------



## Chef Doom (Apr 30, 2019)

If it is for home use just tear into the meat with your hands like a savage. Teeth are free.


----------



## Bert2368 (Apr 30, 2019)

Chef Doom said:


> just tear into the meat with your hands like a savage. Teeth are free.





Chef Doom:

How do you keep knives from rusting while living under a bridge?


----------



## Michi (Apr 30, 2019)

Bert2368 said:


> How do you keep knives from rusting while living under a bridge?


LIKE


----------



## Bert2368 (Apr 30, 2019)

Kicking it around in my head and reading specifications, buyer feedback etc.

Of the varied suggestions, particularly liking the Gesshin 270mm stainless.

https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/collections/sujihiki/products/gesshin-270mm-stainless-sujihiki

The Korin 270mm carbon steel sujihiki (but WHAT exactly is the steel here???)

https://www.korin.com/HSU-HCSU-270

The Mack slicer.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/MAC-MSL-10...-w-Dimples-Molybdenum-Made-Japan/372635885961

And a couple more I turned up on searching.

Carbonext 270mm sujihiki.

https://japanesechefsknife.com/coll...ki-240mm-to-300mm-3-sizes?variant=29161451651

I do like some others I have got from Fujitora/Tojiro, so:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Tojiro-Fuj...410107&hash=item3d76a6ec9a:g:0JsAAOSwZl1bveWW

I recalled seeing Tojiro/Fujitora offering wa handles in a product line called "Zen"? But can't find them now for some reason.


----------



## daveb (Apr 30, 2019)

Bert2368 said:


> The Korin 270mm carbon steel sujihiki (but WHAT exactly is the steel here???)
> 
> https://www.korin.com/HSU-HCSU-270



That there is Suisin steel.


----------



## CoteRotie (Apr 30, 2019)

I have this Gesshin Ginga Suji: https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/products/gesshin-ginga-270mm-stainless-wa-sujihiki

Out of stock, but the one you linked looks like a bargain and it can't be a bad knife if JKI is selling it.


----------



## Bert2368 (Apr 30, 2019)

daveb said:


> That there is Suisin steel.








That tells me two things about the alloy:

It is Japanese made Carbon steel.

But it is not supposed to be as HARD as other J knives.

No hardness range given?

No alloy % composition?


----------



## panda (Apr 30, 2019)

it's likely sk steel


----------



## Bert2368 (Apr 30, 2019)

SK4 is one I have run into in J knives.

The whole business of "secret steel" does not make me inclined to buy a knife brand. Cutco steel is an undisclosed special material too and oh, so wonderful. Except it's **** quality 420 in real life.

Another case of sales & advertising assuming people who are interested to know exact steel % makeup (and knowledgable enough to interpret what the use of a particular alloy at a certain hardness might mean) being fairly uncommon, so they put out meaningless descriptions instead of USEFUL hard information:

Alloy name and maker or a PMI analysis 

Hardness range after tempering

Any additional related specs such as cryo treatment.


----------



## daveb (Apr 30, 2019)

Can you say "Proprietary"?


----------



## Chef Doom (Apr 30, 2019)

Bert2368 said:


> Chef Doom:
> 
> How do you keep knives from rusting while living under a bridge?


Don't misunderstand life under a bridge. When done properly it can be a life of luxury.


----------



## daveb (Apr 30, 2019)

Living on the ground floor of a 35M house don't you know....


----------



## Bert2368 (Apr 30, 2019)

daveb said:


> Can you say "Proprietary"?



Can THEY say "XRF gun"?

Any competitor who WANTS to know CAN find out what alloys a manufacturer uses the same day they bother to buy and test one.

https://m.alibaba.com/product/62003...06.wap_new_search.1998817009.7.64fa284fcsQ0HN





Only people being kept in the dark would be the less astute or uninterested among the public.

Failure to disclose exact steel information = manufacturer doesn't think that would be a positive thing for their sales to John Q. Public, NOT "super proprietary alloy, trade secret needing to be kept from our competition".


----------



## Bert2368 (Apr 30, 2019)

(Double post)


----------



## chinacats (May 1, 2019)

I kind of get where you're coming from but we are talking inexpensive knives here. For a bit more cash you will likely get more info but not much better knife. W/ shig you get iwasaka...*** is that?


----------



## Bert2368 (May 1, 2019)

chinacats said:


> W/ shig you get iwasaka...*** is that?



Sorry, it must be past my bed time. Did not compute, please re state that for the "hard of thinking"?

Shig is shigefusa? What is Iwasaka and what word(s) did censor turn into ***?


----------



## daveb (May 1, 2019)

That's Shig steel

Not saying that Pooh is wrong but I have little to no interest in knowing proprietary materials or processes used in making a knife. Only it's functionality.


----------



## panda (May 1, 2019)

Iwasaki.is the best steel there is. Good reason for keeping recipe a secret.


----------



## Bert2368 (May 1, 2019)

Appologies to all.

I am sorry that I let one of my personal issues intrude into several threads recently.

There IS such a thing as proprietary information. It is virtually NEVER the chemical/structural makeup and other gross physical characteristics of an item sold to the general public. Because, anyone with two brain cells to rub together can analyze a sample and reverse engineer the composition and gross physical characterisrics of an object in nothing flat.

PROCESSES for economical and precise production can be proprietary, these could take a few weeks/months by a decent engineering team to figure out...


----------



## Bert2368 (May 4, 2019)

Thanks to all who have replied with suggestions and information- And especially to those who have offered to sell their personal knives.

I like the sharpness and sharpenability of Carbon steel, but will probably screw up sooner or later and forget to clean.

I am going to order the "CarboNext" 270mm Sujihiki from JCK. I made this decision at least partly because, allegedly new materials? Maybe a full size blade of a Japanese equivalent to D2?! Curiousity...

https://japanesechefsknife.com/coll...ki-240mm-to-300mm-3-sizes?variant=29161451651


----------



## panda (May 4, 2019)

the carbonext gyuto i had was awful, gave it away.


----------



## CoteRotie (May 4, 2019)

panda said:


> the carbonext gyuto i had was awful, gave it away.



What was terrible about it? (I have no experience with carbonext). Was it the steel (sharpening?) or the grind, or the profile?


----------



## panda (May 4, 2019)

all of the above


----------



## CoteRotie (May 4, 2019)

panda said:


> all of the above


So which enemy did you give it away to?


----------



## daveb (May 4, 2019)

panda said:


> Iwasaki.is the best steel there is. Good reason for keeping recipe a secret.



So if it's the best steel ever, and the workmanship is impeccable, why are the knives so meh?

Oh, agree on Carbonext. Not much to it.


----------



## Bert2368 (May 5, 2019)

Sigh.

They did have several good reviews for the SLICER, didn't check on the gyuto.

One of the members who was offering to sell me their Carbon steel slicers did congratulate me, saying they bough the CarboNext sujihiki and like it?!

I already paid for the order, so it looks like I am going to pee on this electric fence for myself. Will report later on whether it curls my hair or makes me crap my overalls.

https://www.brainyquote.com/quotes/will_rogers_393513

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.re...ople_who_have_peed_on_an_electric_fence_what/


----------



## Bert2368 (May 8, 2019)

The knife arrived today (my birthday- Yay!)

This is the most expensive J knife I have bought so far. Baby steps...

If this is a ho hum steel, uninteresting make, not especially sharp and generally somewhat inferior slicer? Your good one would probably give me a heart attack

Got the standard edge, not the "extra fine".

Has what looks like a 70:30 edge. Can any speak as to why the maker might choose to grind the bevel like this? 

Out of the box, shaves cleanly, zips through copier paper with very little drag, tomatoes swoon and fall into pieces at a touch. Didn't have a roast ready to test cut, working on that now-

I had a 5lb. corned beef roast in the freezer that was on sale after St. Patrick's Day. Put the beef in sous vide @ 130 F., set for 48 hours, will report more after the meat slicing.


----------



## CoteRotie (May 8, 2019)

Bert2368 said:


> The knife arrived today (my birthday- Yay!)
> 
> If this is a ho hum, uninteresting, not especially sharp and generally somewhat inferior slicer? Your good ones would probably give me a heart attack
> 
> ...



Awesome! Glad you like it so far.


----------



## HRC_64 (May 9, 2019)

IMHO it possible that inexpensive semi-stainless can make pretty decent butchery knives...
hopefully the OP got a good sample from JCK on the carbonext


----------



## Bert2368 (May 29, 2019)

3 weeks + on, a home sharpening and a large corned beef brisket, several large hunks of sous vide + BBQ smoked meat sliced paper thin + various other ingredient slicings later?

I LOVE the way this knife performs.

I might have loved one of the traditional carbon steel sujis previously recomended in thread as much or more, won't know unless I snag one to compare. I now realize I should have bought a dedicated slicer way, way back while I was being a prep cook and line chef, 30 odd years ago.

The "CarboNext" blade is truly only semi stainless. I made the mistake of giving it a quick wipe and laying it on the cutting board and forgetting to wash properly once, it will indeed discolor if left soiled overnight. But it didn't outright RUST the way one of my straight carbon core/carbon clad blades would have. A few minutes with some metal polish on denim and it's good as new.

After slicing somewheres around 15 lb. raw weight of various meats into THIN slices it doesn't need sharpening- And I have NOT steeled or stropped it, I've done nothing but cut meat, wash and dry the blade. Steel seems to be plenty hard and adequately wear resistant.


----------

